# О пункционных методиках лечения позвоночника



## Andrey108 (2 Сен 2013)

футболист, посмотри тему про гидронуклеопластику(гидродискетомия), я только вот недавно нашел это, довольно эффективная штука при небольших грыжах, в отличии от лазера и плазмы не сжигает ядро


----------



## футболист. (2 Сен 2013)

Оо Андрюха нашел новую чудо таблетку?
Добавлено: Sep 2, 2013 8:34 AM
хорошо почитаю


----------



## Loccitane (2 Сен 2013)

Мне вот интересно,столько способов оперирования грыжи существуют,но почему-то все режутся традиционно


----------



## Udgin (2 Сен 2013)

традиционно тоже можно по разному - микродискоэктамия или просто дискоэктамия


----------



## Andrey108 (2 Сен 2013)

Loccitane написал(а):


> Мне вот интересно,столько способов оперирования грыжи существуют,но почему-то все режутся традиционно


 
наверно потому что обращаются к нейрохирургам которые владеют только класическими методиками, а те в свою очередь не дают информации что есть чтото новее, лучше. я например столкнулся что большинство нейрохирургов  даже не слышали о такой методике лечения как дискогель, гидронуклеопластика, это все из-за недостатка технического оснащения на наших просторах.


----------



## Udgin (2 Сен 2013)

*Andrey108*, посмотрите какие методы одобрены в сша или европе. Упомянутых  вами методов вы там не обнаружите.


----------



## футболист. (2 Сен 2013)

Дискогель же в Германии и делают,чем не европа.В США не в курсе,Андрей сейчас расскажет придет,на счет операции он в теме!


----------



## Udgin (2 Сен 2013)

Делают в частных клиниках и по вашему исключительному желанию. По страховке вам никто делать не будет. Да и я так думаю, что если бы эти способы работали, то изобретатель стал бы лауреатом Нобелевской премии, и тут бы на форуме уж точно о нем знали. Знакомые живут в Германии, делали простую микродискоэктомию.


----------



## футболист. (2 Сен 2013)

Доказательной базы или мало еще или почти нет,так что до премии как до луны.


----------



## Udgin (2 Сен 2013)

Тогда примите участие в этом и отпишитесь как они эти революционные методы, все равно если даже в Корее/Израиле, которые считаются передовыми в этом направлении используют классические методы. Добрая часть дохода этих стран -  медицинский туризм, если бы упомянутые выше методы несли прогресс в этом направлении ортопедии, то там бы они сразу использовались с х2 ценовой накруткой.


----------



## футболист. (2 Сен 2013)

Это тебе к Андрею нужно адресовать просьбу "принять участие" я пока обхожусь без вмешательств неплохо! А эксперименты ставить на себе как то не особо желание есть.
Добавлено: Sep 2, 2013 7:20 PM
А про накрутку думаю она и так есть! тебе за сколько делали операцию?
Мне Пекарскии предлогал за 2.5 млн.рубликов поставитьна ноги! Как считаешь нет накрутки?


----------



## Andrey108 (3 Сен 2013)

Udgin написал(а):


> Знакомые живут в Германии, делали простую микродискоэктомию.


дискогель вроде не всем подходит, если грыжа большая или секвестр. хотя, говорил с нейрохирургом в Кишиневе, они доработали этот метод тем что сначала декомпрессором удаляют часть ткани а потом вводят туда дискогель, пациент был у них с 9 мм грыжжами, парамедианными, ему уже на след день лучше стало.думаю каждый метод имеет свои недостатки, пока нет совершенных методов.в Европе он вроде без декомпрессора применяется, по этому рез не сразу, если кому интересно звоните в Кишинев профессору Шевге, он этот метод применяет, расспрашивайте, он отзывчивый, все хорошо обьясняет.мне этот метод тоже нравится, но я не знаю как это повлияет на амартизационную способность диска,не всречал материалов по этому вопросу. но то что от нуклеопластик выгодно отличается тем что не просаживает диск по высоте,то это уже плюс.
Добавлено: Sep 3, 2013 7:11 AM
вро





футболист. написал(а):


> Андрею нужно адресовать просьбу "принять участие


я бы согласился принять участие в удалении грыжи методом эпидуроскопия, там удаляется часть самой грыжи, при этом в диск не лезут, он не просаживается по высоте, его амартизация не ухудшается, метод малоинвазивный амбулаторный(через 20 мин можно домой), нет спаек от разрезов, но к сожалению до нас пока не дошел, только в Германии и Израиле, а это дорого для меня.


----------



## vbl15 (4 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> там удаляется часть самой грыжи, при этом в диск не лезут, он не просаживается по высоте, его амартизация не ухудшается, метод малоинвазивный амбулаторный(через 20 мин можно домой), нет спаек от разрезов


Вы уже много прочитали в поисках счастья и секретного ингадиента (пусть АИР простит). Позвольте задать несколько вопросов:
"при этом в диск не лезут, он не просаживается" - диск просаживается не потому что в него лезут. Как бы вы не убрали вещество его не стало а потому .......
"его амартизация не ухудшается" Если нет пульпозного ядра (оно всегда в грыже) то .......
"нет спаек от разрезов" - Спайки где вас интересуют? Они от разрезов кожи или?.......
Простите если озадачил своими глупыми вопросами но при посещении форума не покидает мысль, что если бы Вашу энергию использовать в мирных целях, Вы сдвинули бы горы!!!!
К сожалению медицина как наука по точности очень близка к теологии и не все что кажется гениальным прошло проверку практикой.
Поверьте, большинство врачей в курсе всех методов которые Вы представили за последнее время, но знают и их минусы. Не все что блестит - золото.


----------



## футболист. (4 Сен 2013)

в принципе по делу.
Добавлено: Sep 3, 2013 8:35 PM
Парень готов класть себя на алтарь науки! а вы рубите на корню.


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> "при этом в диск не лезут, он не просаживается" - диск просаживается не потому что в него лезут. Как бы вы не убрали вещество его не стало а потому .......
> "его амартизация не ухудшается" Если нет пульпозного ядра (оно всегда в грыже) то .......


я имел ввиду лазерную нуклеопластику при которой диск уменьшается по высоте,это доказано в этой работе http://archive.nbuv.gov.ua/portal/Chem_Biol/Ftf/2010_1-2/pdf/26-29.pdf
также понятно что амартизация диска ухудшидся если он лишится воды 


vbl15 написал(а):


> "нет спаек от разрезов"


я не хирург, но насколько я понял спайки могут образовываться при разрезе в эпидуральном пространстве, а потом поджимать нерв не хуже грыжи 


vbl15 написал(а):


> Простите если озадачил своими глупыми вопросами но при посещении форума не покидает мысль, что если бы Вашу энергию использовать в мирных целях, Вы сдвинули бы горы!!!!


просто пока не нашел решения своей проблемы вот и приходится изучать все это, а что делать

если не прав поправьте)


----------



## футболист. (4 Сен 2013)

Мне врачи до сих пор в моей ветке не дали ответ на конкретные вопросы а ты хочешь Андрюх чтобы дали ответ на твои глобальный...


----------



## vbl15 (4 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> я имел ввиду лазерную нуклеопластику при которой диск уменьшается по высоте


Снижение высоты диска это признак остеохондроза и происходит зачастую независимо от вида лечения. Использование некоторых имплантов ставит задачу сохранить высоту, но к сожалению не всегда достижимую.
Спайки нас интересуют как вы правильно сказали в эпидуральном пространстве, и не важно как попали туда инструменты из крестца или напрямую.


Andrey108 написал(а):


> амортизация диска ухудшится если он лишится воды


это также признак остеохондроза (дегидратация диска) и ни как не зависит от способа удаления пульпозного ядра из диска (механически, химически и т.д.)
При грыжах более 6 мм выполнение открытой операции после различных пункционных методик достигает 70%, а потому и не вдохновляет на подвиги.


----------



## bo2013 (4 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Снижение высоты диска это признак остеохондроза и происходит зачастую независимо от вида лечения. Использование некоторых имплантов ставит задачу сохранить высоту, но к сожалению не всегда достижимую.
> Спайки нас интересуют как вы правильно сказали в эпидуральном пространстве, и не важно как попали туда инструменты из крестца или напрямую.
> 
> это также признак остеохондроза (дегидратация диска) и ни как не зависит от способа удаления пульпозного ядра из диска (механически, химически и т.д.)
> При грыжах более 6 мм выполнение открытой операции после различных пункционных методик достигает 70%, а потому и не вдохновляет на подвиги.


 
+1000 пункциональные методики -прибыльный бизнес в основном имно(особенно в коммерч клиниках), лучше всего эндоскопически удалить грыжу, если нет ограничений имно.


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Спайки нас интересуют как вы правильно сказали в эпидуральном пространстве, и не важно как попали туда инструменты из крестца или напрямую.


а что по поводу эпидуроскопиеского удаления через прокол, это уменьшает риск возникновения спаек ?


----------



## vbl15 (4 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> это уменьшает риск возникновения спаек ?


Значимо нет. При этом инструмент проводится по эпидуральному пространству практически вслепую и визуализация на уровне операции крайне низкая. О методике впервые докладывали около 15 лет назад, и при этом она не находит своих последователей. Отработать качественно не получается, и показания оставили достаточно узкие ( в основном протрузии) как и при большинстве пункционных методик.


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Значимо нет. При этом инструмент проводится по эпидуральному пространству практически вслепую и визуализация на уровне операции крайне низкая. О методике впервые докладывали около 15 лет назад, и при этом она не находит своих последователей. Отработать качественно не получается, и показания оставили достаточно узкие ( в основном протрузии) как и при большинстве пункционных методик.


ясно, спасибо,  еще такой вопрос, сейчас становится популярной гидропластика, в связи с отсутствием термо реакции безопасно для близлеж тканей, но ею удаляют также как и при лезерных пластиках часть ядра снимая давление внутри диска,и если диск просел то это уже будет не эффективно, вот в чем вопрос, можно ли с пом этой гидроканюли подойти сзади к самой грыже, или по крайней мере к ее основанию ( со стороны диска)  и удалить ткани именно там а не в центре ? или это технически и анатомически невозможно ?


----------



## vbl15 (4 Сен 2013)

Можно, но ЭОП не позволяет достоверно это подтвердить, а только ориентировочно. При этом Если это уже грыжа, то эффекта достигнуть не удастся, а если протрузия, то значимой разницы нет


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Можно, но ЭОП не позволяет достоверно это подтвердить, а только ориентировочно. При этом Если это уже грыжа, то эффекта достигнуть не удастся, а если протрузия, то значимой разницы нет


 
а Вы не моглиб прокоментировать что это за лазерное укрепление диска после операции 



, действительно ли оно необходимо для устранения рецидивов? и если оно эффективно то почему его не делают всем ? (футболист,извини что в твоей ветке задаю вопросы, хотя.. может тебе тоже интересно это былоб узнать)


----------



## bo2013 (4 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> а Вы не моглиб прокоментировать что это за лазерное укрепление диска после операции , действительно ли оно необходимо для устранения рецидивов? и если оно эффективно то почему его не делают всем ? (футболист,извини что в твоей ветке задаю вопросы, хотя.. может тебе тоже интересно это былоб узнать)


 
ИМНО - это сто лет известная, низкоэффективная процедура, которая раскручивается в коммерч.клиниках по причинам вполне понятным. Послушайте как говорит-очень часто рецедивы,то есть вся микрохирургия коту под хвост сказал бы уже, что деление хондроцитов начинается сразу после уплаты денег в кассу, все равно бы схавалиА так по сути - нобелевский лауреат и новатор в регенерации хрящевой ткани


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

мне просто предложили лазерную реконструкцию диска в Ортоспайне ( без операции), эта процедура она и есть ? если я правильно понимаю она просто высушивает диск ?


----------



## bo2013 (4 Сен 2013)

да,диск не высушивается,почитайте отзывы хотя бы прежде чем делать.


----------



## Andrey108 (4 Сен 2013)

bo2013 написал(а):


> отзывы хотя


положительных не нашел


----------



## bo2013 (6 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> положительных не нашел


 
делайте выводы


----------



## Andrey108 (9 Сен 2013)

ясно...  еще вопрос, почему он говорит что рецидивные грыжи только открытым способом можно удалять ? неужели нельзя снова эндоскопом ?


----------



## bo2013 (9 Сен 2013)

Andrey108 написал(а):


> ясно... еще вопрос, почему он говорит что рецидивные грыжи только открытым способом можно удалять ? неужели нельзя снова эндоскопом ?


 
это к хирургам, думаю все случаи индивидуальны в плане техник повторных операций


----------



## Andrey108 (5 Окт 2013)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Можно, но ЭОП не позволяет достоверно это подтвердить, а только ориентировочно. При этом Если это уже грыжа, то эффекта достигнуть не удастся, а если протрузия, то значимой разницы нет


хорошо, а саму грыжу можно удалить гидроканюлей ? я к тому что при обычном выдергивании грыж происходит дальнейший разрыв фибриозного кольца, а в рез воздействия гидроструи можно удалить или по крайней мере уменьшить грыжу не вырывая ее, то есть оставив щель в фибриозном кольце такую какая она есть с застрявшем в нем пульпой( которая механически не смогла дальше пройти) можно уменьшить процент рецидивов было б... у меня просто возникла такая идея, может глупая, но все же хотел бы знать мнение по этому поводу. уж больно велик процент рецидивов, а также , если удаляется вся пульпа  то при просадке диска возрастает нагрузка на фасеточные суставы. хотелось бы этого избежать.


----------



## qwerty123456 (15 Фев 2016)

за 4 года есть выжившие после данных операций? поделитесь опытом


----------

